# Evolution fury table saw, ever use one



## deano (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to get a table saw for ripping but I have limited space for a big dear one and an even more limited budget. 

I'v seen the evolution fury table say in B&Q for €200 or so and seem to have some good reviews. Anyone here have one or ever use one. 
I want to get this saw as its the only one B&Q do and you can return it for any reason for 2 years. 
I also have the evolution fury miter saw and its a Really good piece of kit.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

deano said:


> I need to get a table saw for ripping but I have limited space for a big dear one and an even more limited budget.
> 
> I'v seen the evolution fury table say in B&Q for €200 or so and seem to have some good reviews. Anyone here have one or ever use one.
> I want to get this saw as its the only one B&Q do and you can return it for any reason for 2 years.
> I also have the evolution fury miter saw and its a Really good piece of kit.


Sounds like you are in the UK. For the US readers, B&Q is a UK big box store.

The saw you mention is not sold in the US. How about a link, perhaps it is sold under a different name in the US.

The Bosch 4*** (forget the exact model) is a popular model of a portable saw in the US which may be sold in UK.


----------



## deano (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm actually in Ireland but I'm quite close to the north. 
I think this is the link

http://m.diy.com/mt/www.diy.com/nav...0957554?action=detail&tab=rev&un_jtt_redirect

I 

T


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

It looks cute, but I've never used one.


----------



## deano (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea I figured it was a long shot. 

Seen a few reviews on it most are good apart from having to put it together. But I seem one that said it wouldn't cut anything thicker than 18mm. 
There I also a draper table saw bit I would rather stick with evolution as the miter saw I got is holding up or itty well.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I used an entry-level table saw like this appears to be for the last 6 or 7 years. I've been able to do some nice work with it including ripping boards up to 1½", although it bogged down on 2" cherry. I have been able to crosscut everything up to the height of the blade. Some slight inaccuracies in the rip fence and mitre gauge mean that I have to check with a ruler or square each time I use them, which is a bother but I can live with it. I have to force the blade into a 90º angle to the table, though. If you can get to see one of these saws in the steel, take along a try square and a ruler and see how good the settings are. I am concerned about that review that says it can't cut over 18mm, as that is a pretty standard thickness for finished boards.

You can improve any saw by buying a better blade. I use a Freud Diablo (can't remember the number, but it claims to be excellent for both ripping and crosscutting, and costs about $40 here,) and it definitely improved the quality of the cuts I get.

I've just moved up to a Ridgid r4510 because of it's higher quality, and its portability. That's about $500 here, but I wish I had gone that way 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## deano (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea I'm sort of split now. Don't know if I will get one just now. 
Might wait till I move somewhere with more room for a better saw and just make do with what iv got. 
But then again a €200 would be rely handy right now.


----------

